# e-MTB Vs. XC - Which Is Faster?



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

A non scientific comparison, yet still enlightening.

The bikes:

Carbon Hardtail ridden by a very fit dude. (according to the boys)

Trailbike ridden by a guy who treats lagers like vitamins. (Could have been me!)

250W ebike limited to 25KMH/15.5mph, ridden by the same lager sucker. Specs here: https://www.e-bikeshop.co.uk/Lapierre-Overvolt-FS-700-2016

Keep in mind that this is only 250W limited to 15.5mph, we'll be seeing 750W bikes limited to 20mph.

Check out the comments, obligatory chip comment right near the top.

"Why don't you mention the de-restricting chip/hack?
The computer assumes half speed - so it cuts out at 30mph.
Bike shop do it for £50, can be done for free DIY"


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Holy crap that's a lot faster on the climb. 

-Walt


----------



## Dan-DK (Apr 6, 2016)

Little correction, it is limited to 15.5 mph or 25 km/h.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Dan-DK said:


> Little correction, it is limited to 15.5 mph or 25 km/h.


Fixed, thanks.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

We have a thread on this:
http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/e-bike-vs-xc-bike-comparison-bikeradar-1015863.html

Just more evidence what a non-issue the 250w pedelec is for trail impact and safety.

The ONLY logical argument I've heard against them is they could possibly contribute to overcrowding on some real popular trails. Jeez let's see if that ever happens anywhere before screaming to high heaven about it?

Who here has ever seen a e-bike on their trail, not counting some demo event, just on a normal ride?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Walt said:


> Holy crap that's a lot faster on the climb.
> 
> -Walt


Yeah, I'm struggling to comprehend a scenario where, for a 10min climb (or any climb), I'd be "faster" or "equal" or "anywhere near" an e-doping rider.

Taking my 10min power, weight, and bike weight into account:

360w/(64kg + 10kg)

vs.

(360w + 250w) / (64kg + 20kg)

Doing the math, that's 4.84w/kg for the natural, non-e-doping rider, and 8.24w/kg for the e-doping rider.

That is not an insignificant, nor trivial, gain in speed.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

uhoh7 said:


> Who here has ever seen a e-bike on their trail, not counting some demo event, just on a normal ride?


They aren't allowed on our trails and Smokie Bear writes some pretty weighty citations thank Dog.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

uhoh7 said:


> Just more evidence what a non-issue the 250w pedelec is for trail impact and safety.


Did we see the same vid? The one I watched showed an average joe on an electric bike _smoking_ a fit xc dude on a bicycle. So now everyone on the trail will be capable of riding faster than Nino Schurter and they will probably be 10x more crowded. Yay!

You're right, the overcrowding deal might never occur, but then again it very well may. If electric bikes dared to stand on their own ground they could prove themselves righteous or lame, whatever the case may be, and stand or fall on their own merits. By continuing to insist they're bicycles you threaten mountain bikers who want nothing to do with them if the case turns out to be the latter.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

E-bike guy pretty clearly states that he was hitting the speed limit on the *climb*. Up that assist limit to 20mph, and presto... descending speeds on the climbs.

-Walt


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

Walt said:


> E-bike guy pretty clearly states that he was hitting the speed limit on the *climb*. Up that assist limit to 20mph, and presto... descending speeds on the climbs.
> 
> -Walt


A bike is much easier to stop going 20 mph on a climb then it is decending at 20 mph.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I think maybe you don't know how fast 20mph is on singletrack, especially when people are coming the other way at the same speed.

-Walt


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

Walt said:


> I think maybe you don't know how fast 20mph is on singletrack, especially when people are coming the other way at the same speed.
> 
> -Walt


Based on the likelyhood of occurance on mtbike trails my automatic assumption is that you do not know how fast 20 mph is. But okay, speed is bad, but downhill speed is still far worse.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Linktung said:


> Based on the likelyhood of occurance on mtbike trails my automatic assumption is that you do not know how fast 20 mph is. But okay, speed is bad, but downhill speed is still far worse.


I'm going to assume that the guy who builds bikes for a living, and used to race them for a living, has a pretty decent idea what is "fast", and how fast 20mph is.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linktung (Oct 22, 2014)

Le Duke said:


> I'm going to assume that the guy who builds bikes for a living, and used to race them for a living, has a pretty decent idea what is "fast", and how fast 20mph is.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the support, but how did you know......creepy.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Linktung said:


> Thanks for the support, but how did you know......creepy.


About Walt?

It's well known. He has a link on his profile. Waltworks Custom Cycles.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

